# HP48xgcc someone can help my



## #ich (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello!!!

I have a problem about this port for FreeBSD

I'm not able to run it. It give always error.

Someone had never use it and if yes how?

I hope that someone can help me.

Thank You


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## fossette (Aug 4, 2016)

The language barrier (plus the use of Google Translate) can lead to very weird exchanges...
Just in case it would be useful, may I offer this link:
https://www.freebsd.org/usergroups.html
which links to:
Gruppo Utenti FreeBSD Italia
http://www.gufi.org/

Just a guess,
Dominique.


----------

